# A sad day- First 150bhp TT ive seen....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I went to Dovercourt Audi in Bristol to get a litre of top up oil today and when i pulled up i saw them reversing a siver/black TTR into the showroom. My mate turned to me and said "that looks a bit jacked up and aren't those wheels small!!!". It was then it hit me, it must be a 150 . I collected my oil and then went to have a good nose around it...

1. Nasty new 16" alloys which look crap
2. Jacked up suspension
3. No Xenons
4. No Quattro badge
5. Â£22,375.00 price tag on the bonnet

A salesman came up to me and asked if i was interested.. I replied 'no thanks ive got a proper TT over there, a 225!!', to which he replied 'i agree with you, but Audi need to combat the MG market and this is how they will do it whether you like it or not!' 

Load of shite!!!!! Â


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> A salesman came up to me and asked if i was interested.. I replied 'no thanks ive got a proper TT over there, a 225!!',


would'nt of expected you say anything else Â ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

A conversation with my dealer the other day led on to the 3.2 then the 150 TTR. He himself said how crappy the 150 is... not very enthusiatic about marketing that model at all. He said that by the time you add the bits you want to it a buyer might as well get the 180.

Kev I guess you're the first to see the 150 in the flesh. Sorry m8 

Mayur


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Kev,

Sorry to read about your traumatic experience


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

> Audi need to combat the MG market and this is how they will do it whether you like it or not!


Last time I looked a top of the range MG was about Â£2500 cheaper than this bottom of the range TT. Cant see it selling too well myself.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Last time I looked a top of the range MG was about Â£2500 cheaper than this bottom of the range TT. Cant see it selling too well myself.


You can easily get a MG TF to about 22.5K by adding aircon, paint and front fog lamps. If the 150 TTR is 22.3K I dont see where the 2.5K difference comes from?! :-/

Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

MG TF160 with climate, CD, metallic, leather, foglamps, coloured hood, hood back and passenger airbag costs Â£22,870 according to the MG web site.

Buy Kev's comps and some lowering springs and the TTR150 will look much the same as many more expensive TTs. I think it will sell well.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, but you can get a MG cheaper than 20k you cant get a TT cheaper than that. Somebody driving around in a 22k MG knows they've brought the top of the range model with all the extras. If your in a 150TT your in the bog standard model, where's the kudos in that? Seems like it's in a bit of a limbo territory to me, more expensive than it's rivals but still the bog standard of the range.

I know this car will probably sell well, but I just cant see why.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Come on Mother, make your mind up - won't sell, will sell.... 

Clive


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

I said I cant see it selling to well myself... but what i meant was i cant understand why it would sell well. 
After all it's to attract the image concious but it's the entry level car.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess that some people are not interested in performance but only in the way the car looks. And these are the potential customers.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Does it really matter. If somebody wants a TT and this makes it affordable to them, then why not?


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Does it really matter.


Yes, it devalues the brand in my opinion.

sTTu


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

150 bhp should be for A4's only


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> 150 bhp is for A4's only


Not true...there will be 150 bhp TT Roadster in the UK now.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Yes, it devalues the brand in my opinion.
> 
> sTTu


I call this argument crap. You just loose your pseudo-exclusivity. I dont get it why ppl get upset about the 150hp version. Afraid you loose your ELEET status now more ppl can afford a car with those looks? Hurts your ego? If, for instance, you had the cash and the intrest in buying an Audi RS6, would you also say, "no lets not, its not exclusive enough coz you can get an A6 1.9TDi for way less cash, it devalues the RS6 and moreover 95% of the ppl outthere wouldnt even notice the difference between this car and the normal A6".

I risk getting flamed for this, but imho most ppl who are against the 150hp version just are afraid to loose their imaginary superiority on the streets towards "lesser cars" because to the untrained eye a 150 hp "cheap-o" TT will look the same and the pricetag you are driving around with will look less and therefore people will not worship you as much as they did before for your expensive-o car.

This is almost as pathetic as ppl who buy a BMW 316 and ask explicity to NOT put 316 on the back, so other ppl wouldnt notice from the exterior that it is the cheapest of the line.

Sorry guys, get a life [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

> I said I cant see it selling to well myself... but what i meant was i cant understand why it would sell well.
> After all it's to attract the image concious but it's the entry level car.


Can't see it myself either - if these people are so image conscious why oh why would they buy a car that is "jacked-up" has "nasty 16" alloys" and that is going to make them look pretty stoopid when they get next to a 180 or way behind a 225 ;D


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Well said ir_fuel ! I applaud you.
We in Britain are so hung up on so called exclusivity and image. I like the the car, couldn't give a toss about Audi brand or any other. I like to think all that education allowed me to think for myself and not what the marketing oiks tell me. If it makes one feel superior sitting in a 225, then so be it (in your little mind !). Live and let live, and just enjoy the car.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was originally against the 150TTR and I know Audi UK resisted it from Germany for a long time. The thing is times change and the market seems to have changed.

The fact that the 150TTR has been reviewed by the residual value companies and actually reckon it will have a 2% postive impact on residuals can only be good.

At the same time, I agree that for the extra moeny I'd go for a 180 but for many people this change may _just_ bring it into the possibilities of ownership.

I do hope everyone on this forum will be mature and encouraging when the first 150TTR owner turns up on the forum or at a meet. After all how would you like it if your hard earned pride and joy was getting dissed by everyone.

Sometimes I can really see why the Scooby forum etc get the view that they have of "precious" TT owners


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I was originally against the 150TTR and I know Audi UK resisted it from Germany for a long time. The thing is times change and the market seems to have changed.

The fact that the 150TTR has been reviewed by the residual value companies and actually reckon it will have a 2% postive impact on residuals can only be good.

At the same time, I agree that for the extra moeny I'd go for a 180 but for many people this change may just bring it into the possibilities of ownership.

I do hope everyone on this forum will be mature and encouraging when the first 150TTR owner turns up on the forum or at a meet. After all how would you like it if your hard earned pride and joy was getting dissed by everyone.

Sometimes I can really see why the Scooby forum etc get the view that they have of "precious" TT owners

TOO TRUE!

Steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I do hope everyone on this forum will be mature and encouraging when the first 150TTR owner turns up on the forum or at a meet. After all how would you like it if your hard earned pride and joy was getting dissed by everyone.
> 
> Sometimes I can really see why the Scooby forum etc get the view that they have of "precious" TT owners Â


My dissapointment is with Audi not the people who will be buying them, so i shall welcome them to the fold as i do with all others.... a 'Bonjour' and a  .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> i shall welcome them to the fold as i do with all others


Oh dear 

 ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

but the whole point of this car is that it will encourage the more precious TT drivers. This car is all about image, they dont care about what other TT drivers think of their car it's everyone else.

Of course there will be 150 drivers who don't buy the car just to look cool driving up and down high st kensington and I expect they will be the people that will turn up here. After all, if you're image concious you don't want you clique catching you acting like a geek.

I used to drive a VW camper in my youth and I used to hate the attitude of some split screen and bay window owners towards T25 owners. The most knowledgable camper owners always had time for someone no matter what they owned and were always very encouraging.

Those with a bad attitude only owned a camper for the sake of *image* and ridiculing owners of 'lesser' vehicals (VW or otherwise) was all part of the fun. Needless to say, I expect very few of them still own or care about VW campers.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I think 911 drivers were equally appaled at the Boxster when it came out - nearly the same performance for half the cost. Yet a lot of people on this forum bang on about the Boxster because, fairs fair, its a cracking car. And it puts Porker ownership into many more peoples reach. I would not buy a 150 hp TT. I think you`d be better off getting a Leon VT with more power for less cash but if you want specifically an open topped car with good style and are not petrol head mad, then whats wrong with a 150TTR. I mean, the TT is slagged off rotten for lifeless handling and numb steering but everyone here loves it (myself included). And if the TT was originally released with 350 hp, how many would then bitch about a crap 225 version 

If Audi had priced the 225 much higher, I`d be out to buy a 180 and yeah, I`d feel a little deflated by not having the maxiumum possible go but thats because I like to drive quickly and overtake with maximum speed, I`m not so fussed about the lack of twin exhaust pipe kudos! And for people who are fussed about things like that, need i remind you Audi makes the A2 - how can the brand possibly be cool now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

IMHO, some Forum members seem to feel that their perceived exclusivity in the biggest TT market in the world is soon to be further devalued by a flood of 150 TTs. Â Look at the B-Em 3 series; a ubiquitous brand with models from 316 to M3. Â I'm sure M3 drivers are not particularly bothered that their car is based on a high-volume saloon; if they were they'd buy a Porsche. Â The TT is no different; for some years now it has not been about exclusivity; there are far too many on the road. Â For those who really want exclusivity they will have to pay for something significantly more expensive (you don't see many Aston Martin Vanquishes Â :). Â For myself I don't really care how many TT's there are on the road; I'm just going to carry on really enjoying mine and looking forward to getting my V6 DSG Â


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Refreshing to read the comments in this thread. A year ago, the many TT snobs we have seen on here would be threatening to sell and move to something more exclusive. (maybe that's what they've done).

Sam


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Yes, it devalues the brand in my opinion.
> 
> sTTu
> 
> ...


I doubt you'll get flamed as we all have our opinions and as I said, its MY OPINION ! call it crap if you want but I bought a TT because (at the time) it was something a bit different, something a bit special & out of reach of "Joe Public". I don't doubt for one minute that any TT, 911, M3 etc etc driver feels a rung up the ladder above a Ford Focus driver, thats why you buy the car, eliltism (sp?) is a turn on for many, its no crime.

I've now bailed out of my TT and am looking around for someting else as I feel the cars lost its WOW factor (as all cars do when they've been around abit), TT's are such a common sight and the 150 will make it worse, look at the image of the MGF or the MX5.

I'm not dissing the TT or their drivers but why bring out a low value product in a high value market which according to dealers demand outstrips supply anyway, afterall you don't see Rolex doing Â£50 watches.

sTTu


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Audi are not in this business to retain exclusivity or make existing TT owners feel they have an exclusive car. They are in it to make money, and that means sell cars. They'd sell a 120bhp TT if they thought they would make money out of it.

Face it, the TT has been around for a while now, and Audi need to broaden the interest in the car. That's why they are bringing out one with more power (the V6) and one with less power (the 150bhp).

I had an A3 with 150bhp before I had the TT, and it was a cracking car. I wouldn't be surprised if the 150bhp TT outperformed the 180bhp TT due to less weight (no quattro). Maybe that's what some of the whingers are worried about? :-/


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Audi are not in this business to retain exclusivity or make existing TT owners feel they have an exclusive car. They are in it to make money, and that means sell cars. They'd sell a 120bhp TT if they thought they would make money out of it.
> 
> Face it, the TT has been around for a while now, and Audi need to broaden the interest in the car. That's why they are bringing out one with more power (the V6) and one with less power (the 150bhp).
> 
> I had an A3 with 150bhp before I had the TT, and it was a cracking car. I wouldn't be surprised if the 150bhp TT outperformed the 180bhp TT due to less weight (no quattro). Maybe that's what some of the whingers are worried about? :-/


But i would still win then, coz i have a 180hp TT without quattro


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> I've now bailed out of my TT and am looking around for someting else as I feel the cars lost its WOW factor


To whom has its lost its WOW factor. To you? I am sorry, everything you own for longer than 2 weeks looses its WOW factor. There's always a bit of "habit" in stuff you own. E.g. when i got my TT i was like WHOAOAOAOA [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
but now i (and so are most other owners i guess) am more in a phase of "damn this is a cool car, i like it very very much, this rocks.", but not anymore into (see smileys above ) each time i drive it.

I cannot do anything else but conclude you think the TT (or more specifically, YOUR TT) has lost its WOW factor towards joe public who sees you pulling over at the petrol station or parking somewhere. His admirance will not be so big anymore when he realises the price of the cheapest TT and has no price knowledge of your TT.

Perhaps a hint for you, so you do not have to get rid of it. But on the sides of the car, or on the rear window, the list of options you have in the car, and do NOT, i repeat, do NOT forget to put the price tag on it (catalogue price, no discounts, all counted of course, even the pen you have in the glove-box included  ) so everyone can see "how much cash this man must have to be able to buy this type of TT for exactly that amount". Or even easier. Get a Tattoo on your forehead, combined with a shirt with writing on the back (so they can see it from both sides) which states "I AM RICH. WHO WANTS TO TOUCH ME?" [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> But i would still win then, coz i have a 180hp TT without quattro


You'd probably win against a 225 quattro!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I donâ€™t know about you guys, but I didnâ€™t buy the car to swagger around like â€˜loadsamoneyâ€™! In comparison to real exclusive brands they arnâ€™t that expensive. And I certainly donâ€™t twitch the curtains at home saying â€™I donâ€™t beleive it so and so at number 39 has got the same car as meâ€™.
People love the TT and if they can now afford one because of the availability of the 150 then good for them!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I bought my 225 TTC because it was high 'bang for th buck' and came from a brand that I had previously owned and respected.
TT is still a cool car - took mine out today basically to fill it up with petrol (never know when Saddam will torch a few more wells) - and against the B-reg sierra and M-reg MR2 I happily said no-12 to the guy behind the counter.
I decided I was going to buy a TT before I knew too much about them, but it was going to be a 225 over a 180. Audi can sell every TT they can build, and I'm sure every 150 owner will enjoy their car because most people buy a car that suits their needs. TBH, I don't care one iota that the 150 is cheaper/may depreciate other TTs, and the 240 will not make me jealous.
My 225 TTC 1.8 turbo 'told' me today that it wanted to drive quickly, so I happily obliged and we both had fun ;D
Question - anyone else get this - after the first mile driving the car, if you have to get out, you feel like you are shaking because the TT gets the adrenalin pumping (even without a run-in)? Or is this a London thang - I think not! ...Or anyone know a good shrink?

Enjoy the car you bought


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> To whom has its lost its WOW factor. To you? I am sorry, everything you own for longer than 2 weeks looses its WOW factor. There's always a bit of "habit" in stuff you own. E.g. when i got my TT i was like WHOAOAOAOA Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> but now i (and so are most other owners i guess) am more in a phase of "damn this is a cool car, i like it very very much, this rocks.", but not anymore into (see smileys above ) each time i drive it.
> 
> I cannot do anything else but conclude you think the TT (or more specifically, YOUR TT) has lost its WOW factor towards joe public who sees you pulling over at the petrol station or parking somewhere. His admirance will not be so big anymore when he realises the price of the cheapest TT and has no price knowledge of your TT.
> ...


You're missing the point totally ! But I'm not going to argue with you as you will never understand, enjoy your TT, its right for you. Perhaps I just got bored of the soft top and would have preferred a TTC ??? I've always had cars which were individual, different in some way and interesting, where I live there are probably no less than 8-10 TT's within a 1000 meter radius of my house, so the appeal has gone, its not different anymore, perhaps were you come from they aren't so common. Just to let you know I had the car 14 months (not 2 weeks) and in that time found the novelty wore off.

I don't give toss what you think really, you don't know me so your comment about "so everyone can see how much cash this man must have" are purile and totally irellavent as I now drive around in the family Ford Focus until I decide what to buy next.

I still say the 150 will devalue the TT brand long term, that was the original topic. Sorry that my opinion bothers you so much, it must be a touchy subject.

sTTu


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm, this seems to have got people going!

IIRC the 'residual-worriers' were just as pissed off about the release of the V6.....a better car. So if a lesser model is released they're annoyed and if a better model is released they're annoyed.

I think this is for a different reason though. The 'lesser-model' arguement is all about loss of kudos (I don't care what you say it is) because half the population wouldn't be able to tell the difference and YOU won't shine as 'superior'!

The 'V6-model' arguement is the complete opposite - it's because this now means that people with 225s are panicking that they are no longer 'top-dog' and are going to be upstaged by people just joining the 'experience' despite their vast knowledge of all things TT!!

Good.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

So what you thinking of getting sTTu?

I've had my 225TTC for a year and have an order in for a V6 simply becasue there's nothing else out there for the same money that can fulfil my requirements (2+2, reasonably practical everyday car, useful boot, stylish, puts a smile on my face Â ;D) except maybe a Revo'd/Miltek'd 225TTC (but I really fancy the DSG box). Â 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hmmm, this seems to have got people going!
> 
> IIRC the 'residual-worriers' were just as pissed off about the release of the V6.....a better car. So if a lesser model is released they're annoyed and if a better model is released they're annoyed.
> 
> ...


So they are all either total snobs or massively insecure about their willy sizes/bank balances? Great.   

People tend to forget that Audi is a mass market premium brand and the TT was always intended to be an affordable, stylish and VOLUME sports coupe/cab. Some will drift away 'cos they want the exclusive bit (which passed on at least 2 years ago), others will just enjoy the car and brand for what it is - an affordable sports coupe.

The introduction of a lower cost entry model is a classic marketing strategy to extend sales and increase volumes as the model passes maturity and nears the end of the product life cycle.

Deal with it or get out of the brand/model.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

> as the model passes maturity and nears the end of the product life cycle


maybe this is why people are sad to see the 150 TT?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

If the new 150 has hiked up suspension and skinny wheels then it wont look as good as the 225/180/V6 even to those people that know nowt about TT's.

In any case, I welcome all 150 TT owners to this website. My car is not chipped and they will be the ones that make me feel much better about the performance of my car 

Seriously though - if it brings new people in to the fold then why not eh? We will all be trading these cars in for the new 2005 TT (if it's in the same price bracket) anyway! 

love, peace and chicken grease,

phoTToniq.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Personally I think some of you are kidding yoursleves that when buying your TT that you only thought great style and not that there is also something different about it. Thats why we all got them .... its not only styling and performance its crossed all your minds the fact it was something different and your lying or deluding yourself to think you didnt think it to start with at some point ! and that mere fact suggests an air of exclusivity, even if you didnt intend it to. So the 150 will mean that those that did can move on and those that didnt can think its all fine!
Thats life .... differing opinions live and let live and each to their own. this is a forum for sharing views and topics no real need to take it any other way.

sorry just my 2p worth.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Quite a can of worms ive opened here. My first sensible and long thread in a long time!!!! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I think I am being fairly honest when I say that exclusivity was not a big factor in my TT purchasing decision. I genuinely love the styling - this was my number 1 attraction. Next came the performance. I wish those two were they other way around but they are not. Exclusivity is a nice side effect.

The reason I know that exclusivity is not a big factor for me is that I still REALLY like BMW 3 series (330 coupe for example). I have NEVER understoond what loads of these being on the road really has to do with anything... maybe I got no style.. but i'm happier this way 

phoTToniq

p.s. say exclusivity forty five hundered times in a row..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Quite a can of worms ive opened here. My first sensible and long thread in a long time!!!! [smiley=jester.gif]


Yes, what's come over you?


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> So what you thinking of getting sTTu?
> 
> I've had my 225TTC for a year and have an order in for a V6 simply becasue there's nothing else out there for the same money that can fulfil my requirements (2+2, reasonably practical everyday car, useful boot, stylish, puts a smile on my face Â ;D) except maybe a Revo'd/Miltek'd 225TTC (but I really fancy the DSG box). Â 8)


I've been looking at Caterhams, always liked them but only as a toy for weekends and track days. If I go to a Caterham I'd need another car as well, I quite like the E class or maybe an M class now that the baby is here as we've go so much stuff to lug about. Possibly a 911 if I could find the right car for around 40K, always wanted one but can't afford/justify 70K for a brand new one ;D

Just going to have a look around and see what I find.

sTTu


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And you think that the baby will fit in a 911 then?

I can tell you that the 911 has even less space than a TT. This is for both back seats and boot space.

A Merc E or M class will be better suited to your requirements...or even a CLK.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

On: Today at 12:37pm jonhaff wrote:


> Personally I think some of you are kidding yoursleves that when buying your TT that you only thought great style and not that there is also something different about it. Thats why we all got them .... its not only styling and performance its crossed all your minds the fact it was something different and your lying or deluding yourself to think you didnt think it to start with at some point !


I'm happy with the 150 therefore your assertion that I am a member of a delusional majority is unfounded. 
From the day I first saw a TTC, followed by 3 years of saving and 1 year of ownership and now a pre-order for a V6, I still want one for basically the same reason; because it's beautiful (inside and out). If Audi decided to only produce a 150bhp I'd still have one; the fact that I can get a 247bhp is a ;D bonus. There'll be plenty of 150 owners who will not care about performance at all.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Guys, the 150 TTR has been introduced in Greece about a year ago, and it really boosted the car's sales. I really enjoyed seeing more TTs on the road, allthough I would still buy a silver 225 coupe (it is the original thing I liked back in 1995-6 when the prototype was introduced!!)
Another point one should have in mind is that in continental Europe all TTs have not the 18" wheels/silver headlamps as standard. 150/180 have 16" and 225 have 17" as standard with the normal (higher) suspension so there is not a huge difference in looks. 
Also, front wheel drive 180s existed in the rest of the world from day one.
Believe me it is much preferable to get a 150 TT over a FWD 180, since with the 3000 euros difference you could have around 190hp from your 150 and have some change to go for some bigger wheels etc.(remember that 180 and 150 engines are actually the same thing.)
Most of the sales in Greece were either FWD 180 or 225 quattro. Only a handfull 180 Qs have been sold. Since the introduction of the 150, even less people opted for the 180, since they believed it was not worth the extra initial cost and went for the 150.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I can't wait. Im saving my pennies as we speak, so I can order my 150 TT on either a 53 or 04 plate. Im so glad theyve brought out a cheaper version, as a new TT has always been over my budget. But, Â£20k+ is still alot of money, and somehow I don't think the roads will be flooded by TTs. Power doesnt really bother me. I could quite easily sell my golf GT TDi and by a Y/51 scooby WRX, but why? I quite like my licence. 
Maybe This makes me an 'all show no go' type of person, but I dont care. Ive always wanted a TT, second hand prices are still high (good for you guys, bad for me :-/ ) and now I can afford a new one. The day I pick that roofless beast up I won't stop drivng it. To me, It makes me proud of what Ive done with my life, and what is still to be done.
I'm excited, and Im not even close to the Â£6k I need!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't think you're missing out on a lot of performance. The 180quattro and the 150fwd will be very close in performance


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

TT Roadster 
1.8 T 150 PS 5 speed Â£ 20,750.00 
Misano Red, pearl effect - Black Â£ 1,030.00 
Headlight washers Â£ 225.00 
8J x 18 'nine spoke' design alloy wheels with 225/40 ZR18Y tyres Â£ 1,800.00 
Can holders, located between the front seats Â£ 60.00 
Red/Silver leather Â£ 1,095.00 
Cruise control Â£ 325.00 
Xenon headlights Â£ 605.00 
CD autochanger, for 6 discs Â£ 400.00 
BOSE sound system Â£ 450.00

NOT SO CHEAP  @ Â£27,440


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

now do you think they will introduce the standard TT auto ...... on the 180 engine.. that comes without the quattro (no space left for 4wd after the auto).... ???


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> TT Roadster
> Â Â 1.8 T 150 PS 5 speed Â Â Â£ 20,750.00
> Â Â Misano Red, pearl effect - Black Â Â£ 1,030.00
> Â Â Â Â Headlight washers Â Â£ 225.00
> ...


The only _must have_ is leather for 1,095.00/ Then add 18" AMD supplied replica RS4 Alloys (with tyres!) for 1,050 (I'm sure the 16" would sell for Â£500). Presumably Audi do a solid black paint as standard.

Total Cost = Â£22,395.00

Looks pretty good value now vs a standard spec 180 TTR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

the 150 gets even cheaper if you import!! All the extras you need and the price comes out around 22-23k. Am giving it serious thought. Colin at Sort Import is a contact if anyone is interested.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

I think you'll find that many (most even?) owners, whether 150, 180 or 225, are a little less enthusiastic about the car than most of the evangelists on here. The base model with the odd optional extra will be as far as the majority of people will go. It does not make economic sense to significantly upgrade a 150 as you'd be better going for a 180 so I don't see this happening until it gets cheap enough on the second hand market for the MaxPower boys.

From a personal point of view, I would go for second hand 225 rather than a new 150.

Sam

BTW I really don't understand why anyone would put a puking smiley against the car.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

From that piccy its only the wheels that would tell it apart from a normal TTR and even they look simular to the RS wheels! Doh....

Glad I still have the 17" wheels now, If I was going to upgrade I would now buy some OZ or SPORTEC instead of the 18" OEM's.... :-/


----------



## mrfish (May 8, 2002)

Just re-read the original post, and this made me chuckle:



> 'no thanks ive got a proper TT over there, a 225!!'


It's ironic that someone owning a cut-price left-hand-drive 225 should be so negative about a car which will allow other people to experience TT ownership, and without the stigma of sitting on the wrong side of the car.

I've spent ages saving up and have been over the classifieds till I'm blue in the face without finding an black, amulet red or denim TTR 180 or 225 with a black interior for what I'd consider a realistic price i.e. yr2000, good condition, <30K miles for about 20K. You can find cars for this price, but they all seem to have nasty flaws and are generally uncared-for. As I have never owned a car and have a job, I don't have time to traipse round by public transport to find the 'right' car as most I've viewed so far would have even the slipperiest estate agent banged up for misdescription.

Spending 22.5K for a good car of this age from the Audi dealer round the corner seems stupid when I can have a new 180 import for something like 25K with better wheels, a full warranty, new tyres and no worries. Finally the idea of lower insurance and equivalent performance to a 180 is quite appealing as have no no-claims. I'm seriously tempted by the 150 TT and may order one this week.

Andrew


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

You know what you are driving and so does anyone else with any interest in cars.

So just enjoy it!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I can see both points of view here.

Not sure if its a snob thing that people dont like the fact of the cheaper TT. I mean people who buy TAG watches or people who buy Aston Martins would be upset (and I know you would if you have one/could have one) if a cheapo version came out that everyone could buy. It would kill the brand name and less people would buy the higher priced car whilst more would buy the cheaper ones - end result : there would be so many on the road that it wouldnt be a head turner anymore but just another car.

On the other hand it would make it more affordable (Aston Martin) to those of us who dont earn 150,000 every year and therefore its brilliant for normal people to be able to buy a nice good looking good brand of car.

??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

All the 150BHP TT will do is introduce more people to the TT experience, once they have owned a 150 they will all want a 225 or V6. I suspect it will damage 180 residuals, but i doubt it will affect the 225 or V6 since with 50% more power they will still have significant appeal. Without the Quattro system the 150 will be not be slow, in fact there is little difference between a 150 and 180 Quattro on paper. Some people will be happy with the image without the performance. Letâ€™s face it if you spend 95% of your life in a city how often do you get to use the performance a 225 has to offer without putting your license and other road users at risk.

The V6 on the other hand will almost certainly damage 225 residuals (in 1-2 years time), 225's will be seen as the poor cousin of the V6 (even if the 225 is mod friendly). Damage to residuals in the 180/225 cars will initially come from the new offerings from Mazda and Nissan, with these hitting the streets at 22-24K it is going to become more difficult to sell 1-2 year old cars.

We should welcome the new 150 owners at least they didnâ€™t buy a Mazda or Nissan. By purchasing a TT they have increased sales and this can only be good for the long term future of the TT. As stated in previous posts BMW 3 series owners do not constantly slam the 316 because it degrades their 330/M3, it is only through mass sales that lines like the TT remain viable. If more people buy TTâ€™s Audi will increase investment and research, if we donâ€™t want the TT facing the axe in five years like the A2 we need mass sales and mass appeal.

My vote is long live the 150, but not in my garage.!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Like it or not the 150 TT is here to stay and TT's will just become a more common every day appearance. It's already happened, people still like them but they don't draw the kind of attention they used to!
Ok, so we live in an affluent area but there are 4 roadsters and 3 coupes in about 1.5 miles of our house....9 in total when we had our 2!

I've just got rid of my TTR and bought a 330ci sport cab. Does it bother me that someone else can buy a 318i cab...no it doesn't. Does it bother me that another 330 is not as highly spec'd up as mine? No! I know what my car is, I know what it does, people who own a BMW cab know what my car is in comparison to theirs so who cares! I know my car is superior to theirs but I also know that I'm no match for an M3.......Will Mr M3 be bothered that I'm in a 330? No he won't. : Â 8)

Unless you've got more money than sense and you can afford to buy something really unique, the car that you buy will only be different for a short space of time! :-/ It's a fact of life deal with it......Whatever you have someone will always have better, bigger, more power, more exclusivity...... ;D

The TT is NOT a elitist brand, neither are Audi! But it's a beautiful car that has looks, style and performance, and for Â£30k and under there aren't many cars that can match it. It's a success story that is widely recognised and therefore it's now widely available. And let's face it at Â£22k the 150TT is still far more expensive than a LHD import...who's to say who has the better car?

Accept the fact that manufacturers are in it to make money. The TT is a major success story, which in itself makes it a detriment to the brand for some owners because it increases the road volume. If you really want to be different I suggest you try a few of Gary C's fashion tips over in the flame room : ;D 

It's only a car...a very nice one. But IT IS ONLY A CAR! Chill out guys! ;D :-*
Paula


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Paula we were chilled out but you seem to have your handbag out. owwwwwwwwwwwwwer......


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Also goto http://www.premium-cars.com/

and check the models....

Im not sure what dictactes a premium (maybe you do) brand but Audi I beleive are a premium brand. I dont think its linked to amount of cars sold.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Paula we were chilled out but you seem to have your handbag out. owwwwwwwwwwwwwer......


Nope I don't have my handbag out in the slightest, just saying be a bit philosophical about things, life changes etc etc 

Besides I wouldn't want to bring my designer handbag out as someone here might have a superior V6 designer handbag to wave about and make me feel inferior! LOL! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Paula is 100% right, except that Audi is a premium brand.

Why would any of us buy Audi rather than SEAT, which are the same cars, if we weren't foolish or vain enough to buy into that. I spent nearly Â£30K on a prettier, heavier version of a Seat Cupra after all.

There are people on this forum who are verging on the neurotic (and I use the word advisedly) about their cars, so that suggests a premium brand. Can't see anyone with a Ford Focus wetting themselves every time they take their car out of the garage in case some disaster befalls their "baby", like some brake dust getting on the wheels...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

OK then who has a Skoda or would buy a Skoda, perfectly good cars....?

BE HONEST!!!!! ??? ;D


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I wouldn't buy a Skoda but I nearly bought the Cupra R. The reason I am going for the TT is that I can afford it now and it is not viewed as a Kev car (sorry to any Kevins on the forum!). The Leon cupra R would give the TT a major run for its money and is significantly cheaper but is based on a family hatchback - the TT is more exclusive as its dearer, less practical and far prettier - if it wore a SEAT badge and was identical to what we have now I'd still want one! The badge is not important but the product is. We are all swayed by badges because sometimes the badge has an intrinsic value attached - Audi has the Quattro mystic and a record for solid build attached to it and that adds to the cars intrinsic value. I am quite sure if Porker released a complete dog of a car people with money would still lap it up (witness the Ferrari Testarossa) simply because of the badge!

All brands have their stars and their dogs and lets face it, the TT was always supposed to be more style than sporting substance so who cares if they release a 1,4 TDi version.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes that badge/brand appeal counts. I think anyone would be foolish to disagree and therefore we are all a bit guided by this even if we like to think we're not.

The Skoda RS is very quick, solid build and looks good but more people would buy the car if it have a VW or Audi badge.......

Think of VW and Audi and you think of a solid car, same with BMW and MERC's. Why???? Thats what car manufacturers have been trying to find out for ages!

I think the VW advert swayed my opinion, remember the one where it gets dropped from a hieght and the japanese guy? Also the BMW ad with it hanging from its doors, remeber that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I have both a Skoda RS and a TTR although only the 180.
The Skoda is in my opinion buiit better than the TT. It is a damn site quicker than the TT and I get more looks and welcoming comments about the Skoda than I do the TT.
So there you go, from someone who knows....


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Westy looking at your signature picture you probably getting all those looks because your a smurf.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

For most people AUDI has a "premium" image. This means that for the majority of motorists I am vain, overpaid and unable to contemplate the more spiritual facets of life.

To read the previous seven pages worth of comments they would probably be correct.

I chose a TT purely because it was the car I wanted. My colleagues were horrified because it was Â£10k under my car budget! If the TT had a Skoda badge on it, I would still want one.

IIRC when the TT first came out people looked down on the fact that it was "only" a four cylinder turbo and nothing but a rebodied Golf.

A new 150bhp TTR is still more expensive than an early 225.

This kind of snobbery is not the reason why I hold AUDI in greater regard than their competitors. The technical compromises that the AUDI drivetrains oblige of their engineers give a very different car to the more sporting and better balanced BMWs and default "geriatric" Mercedes (even if the new E320CDI is a corker - best Merc in a decade). The purchase of an AUDI is a decision. The purchase of the default Merc or BM means that you may know what you're talking about, but you may not.

A 130 TDi TT with a Skoda badge would still be an excellent car.

Enough bickering over nothing. It'll help residuals if nothing else.

Seat Tango anyone?


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

re-tt150bhp apparantley according to my local audi dealers(sinclair garages) the 150tt is only being sold as a ttr and not a coupe because roadster sales have declined ......i believe it will sell because of the kudos effect compared to a mgtf, even if it had a beetle engine fitted


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

but it has got a Beetle engine in it ! 
now imagine if someone took one to Jabba Sport and spent Â£400 odd pounds on it and then had a 225 bhp fwd TT, surely being lighter etc it would give the std 225's a good run for their money !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hey Paula, shouldn't have deleted your username should ya?!


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

AS FAR AS BEETLE ENGINE IS CONCERNED I MEANT 1600 AIR COOLED


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> re-tt150bhp apparantley according to my local audi dealers(sinclair garages) the 150tt is only being sold as a ttr and not a coupe because roadster sales have declined ......i believe it will sell because of the kudos effect compared to a mgtf, even if it had a beetle engine fitted


Total B.S.

Audi have been speaking about the possibility of a 150FWD TTR since 2000.

The 150 TTR was selected due to the different markets that roadsters/convertibles have compared with "sport coupes". There was never a plan to do a 150 TTC.

Remember that it was a dealer that told you this :-X :


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> A sad day- First 150bhp TT ive seen....
> Â« on: Mar 22nd, 2003, 6:40pm Â» Report Quote Modify
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I went to Dovercourt Audi in Bristol to get a litre of top up oil today and when i pulled up i saw them reversing a siver/black TTR into the showroom. My mate turned to me and said "that looks a bit jacked up and aren't those wheels small!!!". It was then it hit me, it must be a 150 . I collected my oil and then went to have a good nose around it...


I went there today and it had gone, sold.
Is the new owner here?


----------

